# anyone have their Cruze wrapped?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Check out smurf's build thread. He had his wrapped. There's another but I can't remember who.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105273


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I did my the lower part of my car in wrap & a deluxe version front too. My car is also white so you will see a little different too. but more up close. If I was you save a little & just do the lower half. In material alone cost me $600. how does it hold up I really don't know I only have less than 4k mileage on it, but it will last years. plus u can always take it off. One thing you do want to have in the trunk is a good spray wax because bugs splatter will eat it up & pit the 3m film. Why you may ask it's the acids in the bugs & also bird poop will stain if left on to long too.

Chevrolet Cruze 2013 2012 3M Scotchgard Paint Protection Clear Bra Kit Bonus | eBay

this is a basic kit ^^^, the deluxe kit I got does ground effect pillars roof headlights & trunk bumper top. It might have had more I cant remember. But I bought painted side molding & from that down all around the car is done. Not only do I like the side molding for protection but it hides most of the line you will see on the side around the car.

so all in all I have seen a full wrap go for as much as 3-5K depends on vehicle put on so I would ask the guy in front of your car what this full wrap consists of. what panels & where. If its just like the kit above go somewhere else to much money


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

holds okay through all 4 seasons here.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

babymobilcruze said:


> I know a guy that owns a shop quoted me $1800 to do the whole car using 3m material. I was wondering if anyone else has a wrap and if they are happy with it, how does it hold up to the elements etc. Thanks -David


Thats super cheap! Check out their work. Personally I like avery supreme wrap better.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I know the people hence the price, I work at home and will probably only put 3-4k miles a year. They will be covering every panel I'm doing a color change.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Mines fully wrapped, hold up great. $1800 isnt bad, thats what we charge to do a full wrap. Stick to 3M, dont do fancy colors unless you want seams or/and discoloring.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Mines fully wrapped, hold up great. $1800 isnt bad, thats what we charge to do a full wrap. Stick to 3M, dont do fancy colors unless you want seams or/and discoloring.


did you get your car done in clear 3M rock guard? for $1800. When you say full wrap this is everything right? roof full hood trunk? thanks


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I assume baby blue to be a fancy color? My car is victory red and I hate it but it was the only leftover '12 when the `13s where out that was a 6 speed manual, my dealer wouldn't travel more than 400 miles.


----------

